# Macaroni Seafood Salad



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

saw this in Walmart this morning and I said to myself . . . .
Self ~ we can make that for lunch !! and here it is.



















Elbow Macaroni
Small Salad Shrimp
Real crab meat chunks (don't use the imitation stuff).
3 Boiled Eggs
Celery & Onion as desired
1 Tablespoon of Sweet (or Dill) Pickle Relish
Mayonnaise as required
Salt n Pepper to taste
Tablespoon of Lemon Juice
blend as necessary to fold it all together.
and of course, Everything is better when it Sitz on a Ritz !!!!

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks delicious. I agree Ritz is the best crackers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That would go really good right now, I am hungry. Looks good buddy.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I had a small bowl of the salad as a snack this evening . . . . 
I am going to a grocery store in the morning and will get a tub of
fresh REAL crab meat chunks and pick out all that imitation stuff and toss it.
I thought just to test the recipe, to use the imitation crab = bad move.

John

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

And you used the REAL Real Mayonnaise. Hellman's. 

It's like The Highlander. There can be ONLY ONE.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

The real crab is always worthwhile. The fake stuff is just flavored and colored fish nuggets.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Someone else who drinks milk! I need to make that salad. Except I use light mayo to save calories. I like the salad shrimp cause I can buy wild caught cleaned.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> And you used the REAL Real Mayonnaise. Hellman's.
> 
> It's like The Highlander. There can be ONLY ONE.


*"Hellmann's* and *Best Foods* are brand names that are used for the same line of mayonnaise and other food products. The Hellmann's brand is sold in the United States east of the Rocky Mountains, Latin America, Europe, Australia,[1] the Middle East, Canada, India and South Africa. The Best Foods brand is sold in the United States west of the Rocky Mountains, in East Asia, Southeast Asia, Australia,[2] and New Zealand. "

I think it tastes different, too. Interesting story - 








Hellmann's and Best Foods - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> *"Hellmann's* and *Best Foods* are brand names that are used for the same line of mayonnaise and other food products. The Hellmann's brand is sold in the United States east of the Rocky Mountains, Latin America, Europe, Australia,[1] the Middle East, Canada, India and South Africa. The Best Foods brand is sold in the United States west of the Rocky Mountains, in East Asia, Southeast Asia, Australia,[2] and New Zealand. "
> 
> I think it tastes different, too. Interesting story -
> 
> ...


Yes but I live east of the Rockies. If Hellman's is REAL real mayo so is Best Foods.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

maybe this should be moved to the CBR ??. (let's not stray too far from the subject).

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> maybe this should be moved to the CBR ??. (let's not stray too far from the subject).
> 
> .


I wasn't arguing, just thought it was interesting. I think they taste different but maybe they won't give out the recipies.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Ya know, I always used Hellman’s however, recently (this past summer) I tried Aldi’s brand Mayo.
I was plesently surprised that I liked it better, as it’s not as salty as Hellman’s.
Now when I have Hellman’s it tastes too salty. When I make tuna with Hellman’s I never
put in salt...but with Aldi’s mayo, I put in a little salt.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The only mayo I will buy is Blue Plate. Most others I have tried I don't really care for.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

*UPDATE:*
OKAY ~ went to the store this morning and got a 8oz tub of REAL crab claw meat ($10.00)
picked out all the "Poached Squid" that I could find from yesterday's mix.
added another handful of shrimp & macaroni.
tad more salt n pepper, 1tbsp of dill pickle relish and some more Mayo.
now - THIS tastes a LOT better than yesterday with the Poached Squid disguised as
"imitation crab". [I've used it before, but, I guess my taste buds have raised their standards a little].
(I may substitute tuna or albacore next time instead of the shrimp and crab).

















and FWIW = I also use Dukes, Aldi and Hellmann's mayo - no real preference.

and you will notice that most of my "plates" are actually oblong shallow bowls.
it keeps my gravy from running off onto the table.

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

@John Smith said...
“it keeps my gravy from running off onto the table.” 

Now that a thinking man.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

John, are you pulling our leg, or is the imitation carb really Poached Squid? I always thought it was Pollock fish. Any way, that does look gooood. I do like your plate also, cool.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I have used the imitation crab and lobster in my younger years and it served its purpose.
but the stuff I used yesterday starts out as lumps, as seen in the package.
after it sits in a salad overnight, I found that it is actually layers of "something" that separates
into large flakes - which reminded me of squid. and Poached Squid is just a derogatory word
I came up with to try to describe it. yes, it is actually deep water white fish (scraps probably)
pressed into sheets like Filo Dough. the top layer is colored and thus the imitation whatever is made.
an 8oz tub of real lobster was $29.95; real crab chunks was $18.95 and the shredded leftovers
that was labeled "claw" meat, was $9.95 with a few big pieces on top just for a garnish.
my daughter used to date a shrimp boat owner in South Florida and I had gobs and gobs
of fresh shrimp, crab and sometimes lobster and other big saltwater fish any time I wanted some.
when they broke up, I asked my daughter if "Bill" and I could still be friends and she slugged me
in the chest with a tooth gritting, throat gurgling, very profound NO !!!!
so, I am back to buying my seafood at these exorbitant prices.

.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Ya know, I always used Hellman’s however, recently (this past summer) I tried Aldi’s brand Mayo.
> I was plesently surprised that I liked it better, as it’s not as salty as Hellman’s.
> Now when I have Hellman’s it tastes too salty. When I make tuna with Hellman’s I never
> put in salt...but with Aldi’s mayo, I put in a little salt.


Aldi's brand. Yes, Burman I believe is the name and it is very good, rivaling or surpassing Hellman's. Another brand equally good is Best Yet. It is a very inexpensive brand where I buy it compared to Hellman's or Aldi's. I have 5 or 6 jars on the shelf at this time.


----------

